# Growling?



## kaylynn45 (Jul 12, 2011)

Minnie is 8 months old. SUPER sweet, loves her family and other dogs and people, however, when she is really tired or has something in her mouth, she can sometimes, not all the time, growl. She has not bitten yet will grab hold of your hand with her mouth as well. You would think she was biting but she doesn't clamp down. Is this normal? How do I break her. She will growl and then turn around and lick you like crazy!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It sounds to me like she is just "play" growling. My malt is 2 and she play growls all the time. She'll grab her toy, shake it and growl at the same time.


----------

